#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  假如真的有輪回......你會選擇什麼呢?

## 白耳狼

假如真的有輪回而閻羅王叫你選擇動物你會選擇什麼呢?
無聊問一下,其實我也滿想知道的^^  :Embarassed:  

熊(1)有強壯的身體有力結實的熊掌,具有天生的獨立性


狼(2)有可信任得團體,有尖銳的犬牙,狼嗥聲可喚醒整個安寧的晚上,讓其他動物毛
          骨悚然


狐狸(3)有身手矯健的靈敏的四肢漂亮的毛皮


鹿(4)可在莽園中的草叢裡自有的奔跑,有身手矯健的靈敏的四肢


人(5)是地球上最有思想動物,天身懶惰發明了許多帶替人力的東西例如: (車 ,
       機械),有聰明的腦袋

(6)可在一片藍色的空中自由飛翔,好聽的聲音

----------


## VARARA

我倒感覺不需要輪迴。
幹嘛待在這個被人類污染的世界？
去另一個新世界，繼續旅程，這樣才是我所需要的。

人類只不過是過去式罷了。


VARARA

----------


## 白耳狼

> 我倒感覺不需要輪迴。
> 幹嘛待在這個被人類污染的世界？
> 去另一個新世界，繼續旅程，這樣才是我所需要的。
> 
> 人類只不過是過去式罷了。
> 
> 
> VARARA


說得有道理,人類無度的開發破壞了許許多多的生態係,造成了許多生物面臨危險滅種,人類後面才發現以太晚  :Sad:  
也造成地球暖化,而有後可能再次進入冰河時期OR地球像其他月球一樣只剩下黃土

----------


## 光狼

輪迴後作甚有關係嗎?
任何生物來到地上，前面就是修行之路。

不管前方是污染了的大地，還是沙漠或冰原，要活下去就是挑戰；
地球處於死亡的邊旁，去努力留下來不是更值得的修行嗎?

我覺得只要能活在地球，就是最有利我去挑戰艱苦的場合。

回問題:只要到時身上有該生物天性夠了，懶的管該種族是什麼。

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

說到輪迴小巴從來不會去信這一套

因為這也是人類搞出來的說法(產物?!)之一

堅持自己的信念最實在了

----------


## 許狼中將

我才不相信甚麼宗教、輪迴！覺得那有點像是話唬爛！﹙我是這麼覺得！﹚
但這已經是假設設問題了，就照假設來回答！
當然是選狼啦！
我受夠當人類的日子了！
每天都戴一張偽裝的面具，看著人們充滿自私的嘴臉！
所以我不能在這個世上現出我的真面目﹙狼﹚！
所以輪迴時當然變成狼！這樣一來就能以真面目示人了！

----------


## 克萊西恩

輪迴啊~

有的話..

在靈魂還沒回到人間前 把神宰掉

把其中一個我留在神的位子上

然後另一個我消去記憶 送到各種各樣的世界 當個浪人

沒有的話...

就把神宰掉 然後去地獄把惡魔宰掉 然後把自己宰掉

----------


## 娜雅

也許真有輪回此事

如果真有輪迴
我希望當狼一輩子

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

小獸只想回歸

回歸自然

回歸天性

回歸真正的樣貌與姿態

----------


## 呀杰

我也是會選"狼"的啦~~~
當其他的不是不好.....
但是我還是了較喜歡狼啦~~
人不是不好.....但人始終有一種意想不到的能力!!!!
例如出賣別人,想法子要對方死<-----這都是人類恐怖的一面
我就比較喜歡當狼了xd

----------


## 鵺影

雖然當人很累，
但是我可不想在這種情況下當被人類所欺凌的純動物。

所以像是獸化一類的主題我的答案原則上也很贊同，
但若前提是會狂暴化、受控制、失去高智能的思考意識，
在下可能就卻之不恭了。

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

狐狸+1

 因為狐狸除了萌以外 還是萌ˊWˋ/////(被毆

----------


## 上官犬良

吾將為悟道之人
超脫輪迴
前往西方極樂淨土

犬良禪修中
最新進度
上山打禪七

----------


## 極地尋找

當人+1

因為我可不想當人家的吃物呢  :onion_08:  (←怕死)

所以~令可我吃人，不可人吃我!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 羅傑

狼(2)有可信任得團體,有尖銳的犬牙,狼嗥聲可喚醒整個安寧的晚上,讓其他動物毛
骨悚然
竟然要選就選一個吧0.0

----------


## 若葉

真有輪迴，我就去選六

人類已經占據了這個世界了，看似沒什麼好留戀，
轉成什麼都嫌自己矛盾了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

狼(2)有可信任得團體,有尖銳的犬牙,狼嗥聲可喚醒整個安寧的晚上,讓其他動物毛 
骨悚然 


二話不說，當然是選狼。

----------


## LongTzai

熊..狼..狐狸..鹿..人.... Ｓｏｒｒｙ！
有其它的種族可以選嗎？


我的意思是說…
既然是客觀的主題，能夠選擇的…應該要多一點、讓每種類型的人都能選擇到！
建議增加種族項目、最後再加一項「其他」更好。

----------


## 幻o煌

狼＋１！！
因為可以互相扶持的團體！！對人類來說是沒有的！！
人類只是想把功勞都佔據自己一個人！！
當人！！不是不好！！而是如果你沒當好的話！！
很容易飽受別人的批評！！
狼！！自由！！所以我選狼！！

----------


## 雪之龍

裡面沒有我想選的選項...
所以我只能選人了...
雖然人類的世界都是很殘酷的...
像是互相陷害...就是為了求生存...
但我還是決定選他們...

----------


## 阿翔

翔並不想輪回，
因為這實在是太麻煩了。
但是如果被迫一定要輪回做動物的話，
翔當然是選狼啊。

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

如果真有輪迴 我會選擇狼
人類無情的獵捕使得一些動物以從世界上消失了

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

牙不想輪迴
牙想的跟前面某位大大一樣
直接到另一個世界
或許是去幻想小說中的古代中國修行
或許是去西方當個聖騎士、閻騎士、戰神那類的
因為這世界已經過度發達
太過於現實，輪迴又有何用?

----------


## 柴克

話說為啥沒有狼虎勒?XD~ 

狼+1~
反正本來就是狼族跟虎族的混合體(?),
沒有虎了話那也就只能選狼啦~

不過基本上變啥好像都無所謂說
反正都很不錯~XD

----------


## 獠也

嗯.....
選人??
才不要勒....
當人多累阿!!!
拘束!文明!倫理!
讀書!考試!上班!然後死掉.....
還不如當 " 狼 " 自由的過完一生~~

----------


## 小劍

在下是認為如果真的有輪迴這一種東西的話，
應該不能讓人自由選擇吧！
因為一但有了選擇的機會，總是會去選擇自己所想要的，
而在下認為，應該考驗一下不一樣的來生才對，
因為不論哪一種生物，都有其優點與缺點，
而那一些都是其他生物無法理解的吧，
所以應該體驗一下才對呀！

----------


## 劍痞

「一講到輪迴這種似乎沒什麼被證明過的事情就很難去想像啊。」（汗）

「劍還是比較希望當人類，雖然看法可能不同……
「但人類在動物中應該算偏長壽的動物，加上許多誘因。」（？）

「不過，說到底還是劍缺乏『體驗』與『比較』啊，不太會嘗試沒經驗的事物；尤其是輪迴關係到一生的……」

----------


## 遠方

先不論這世上有無輪迴，
我是因為喜歡狼，
才選擇他的。

----------


## 狼王白牙

晚上做了夢，夢的長度很長，夢見自己可以不斷的回到幾天前做不同選擇，
而每個細微的選擇影響未來的發展並不會很大，
只有在連續做出好幾個不同的細微選擇時才會對未來影響甚大。

輪迴這種事情是一個生命的結束，另一個生命的開始，
因此輪迴就是「蓋棺論定」、及「原始設定」
只有這件事情不能夠選擇。
只有「原始設定」分配完該有的點數後，才可以做出不同屬性發展的選擇。

即使當「老鼠」，也可以生在穀倉裡一生富足。
即使當「人類」，也不見得有更多點數可以使用，
相反的選擇的權利變多了以後，「選擇」就成了更大的煩惱。

如果輪迴可以選擇，世界就無法運作了。。。。

不過自己很慶幸的，生在「狼之樂園」並成了「狼」
沒有太多選擇，要做的事情只有吃飽，嗷嗷跟蹭蹭 ：3

這個比起要加入什麼陣營的「人類」還要單純多了。
離題一下，如果輪迴時不小心當了人類，
據說目前所在地區的人類有兩大選擇。
一個是菱鏡陣營，另一個是長城陣營。
自從知道這件事情之後，豪不猶豫的選擇長城陣營，
因為知道長城裡的富足與菱鏡內的「虛偽自由」。

----------

